# Architects and builders near Obidos?



## itramsitra (May 7, 2014)

Hi all,

My partner & I have just made an offer on a gorgeous piece of land with a house needing renovation & TLC.

Can anyone recommend an architect and builders that they've used & loved? 

We want to keep the basic structure of the house roughly the same & want to try to make the house self-sustainable in terms of energy usage and water.

Thank you!

Itra


----------



## grodr (Aug 20, 2012)

interesting, does your property have an existing water well? there is a house recently built near obidos that uses a large percentage of the water from an existing water well.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I've never actually met him and have no commercial or other link to him but there is an American architect based in Lisbon. I have however seen pics of some of his work and it looks very good. 

PM me if you need his contact details.

Oh and you need to have made 5 or 6 posts here before you can send PMs.


----------



## itramsitra (May 7, 2014)

Thank you travelling-man. I'll PM you right after I go spam other boards & get permission.


----------



## itramsitra (May 7, 2014)

grodr said:


> interesting, does your property have an existing water well?


Yes, there is one well in the courtyard & another on the land.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

See anapedrosa post here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ts-living-portugal/405274-home-inspector.html

Well water can be tested at local Analises Clinics (Blood analysis clinics)


----------



## itramsitra (May 7, 2014)

canoeman said:


> See anapedrosa post here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ts-living-portugal/405274-home-inspector.html
> 
> Well water can be tested at local Analises Clinics (Blood analysis clinics)


Thanks canoeman.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

So there are a number of things you need to think about with regard to your piece of land at Obidos.

If you use "well water" you will more than likely need to get analysis results to the local Aguas Oeste as they will be worried about the water quality and will stipulate to the Local Camara such issues.

You make no mention of the age of the house.....................another important issue as pre 1951 the regulations are quite different with regard to permitted development rights and such like.

You do not state whether you intend to renovate or extend the house and as both are possible you need to consider via the Camara which course of action you wish to pursue.

Regarding Architects then there are a number of good local practices, the important issue is selecting one a that best suits the type of property you wish to achieve.

If you are interested and given that I cannot advertise on this forum (rightly so) then pm me and we can talk.

Incidentally I am based in Alçobaca.

HTH

Rob


----------



## grodr (Aug 20, 2012)

yes the house near obidos does use the existing well for everything except drinking water, the owners prefer drinking water from the refrigerator.
feel free to PM me if you would like extra info.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

itramsitra said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My partner & I have just made an offer on a gorgeous piece of land with a house needing renovation & TLC.
> 
> ...


Just going back to your original post, one thing you should check before proceeding, retaining lawyer etc is that the property does have a pre 1951 Certificate stating it's a "habitable" dwelling or if it's post 1951 then it must have a Licença de Habitação or Licença de Utilizaçao same thing different names, regardless of it's condition

The agents should be able to supply and if can't, personally I wouldn't proceed until they can. If you've gone past that stage then it's a *must* before proceeding to Escritura


----------



## itramsitra (May 7, 2014)

canoeman said:


> Just going back to your original post, one thing you should check before proceeding, retaining lawyer etc is that the property does have a pre 1951 Certificate stating it's a "habitable" dwelling or if it's post 1951 then it must have a Licença de Habitação or Licença de Utilizaçao same thing different names, regardless of it's condition
> 
> The agents should be able to supply and if can't, personally I wouldn't proceed until they can. If you've gone past that stage then it's a *must* before proceeding to Escritura


Good to know. I have asked the agent for these details.

Thank you very much.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Should expand a building with pre 1951 Certificate for dwelling you will get permissions to alter etc, certain TLC's as you put it will reguire permission, a Licence or planning permission, without your unlikely to get permissions, same applies to post 1951, so for buyer if the necessary Certificate isn't there or hasn't been granted *you should make it the sellers responsibility and cost* because there is no guarantee you would be able to legalize building or what it might cost you, any competent Lawyer should advise you the same.


----------



## itramsitra (May 7, 2014)

robc said:


> So there are a number of things you need to think about with regard to your piece of land at Obidos.
> 
> If you use "well water" you will more than likely need to get analysis results to the local Aguas Oeste as they will be worried about the water quality and will stipulate to the Local Camara such issues.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rob. We actually wanted to talk to an architect, so we could figure out all these things. Obviously cost plays a big role. With some relatively minor work - mostly cosmetic, we can actually live in the place as it is - it's not a ruin. We wanted to talk to an architect to get their opinion on how best to be able to do the work in small chunks so we could get it to a liveable condition fairly quickly and with minimal investment & then slowly add to the place.

I'll PM you.

Thank you.


----------



## itramsitra (May 7, 2014)

canoeman said:


> Should expand a building with pre 1951 Certificate for dwelling you will get permissions to alter etc, certain TLC's as you put it will reguire permission, a Licence or planning permission, without your unlikely to get permissions, same applies to post 1951, so for buyer if the necessary Certificate isn't there or hasn't been granted *you should make it the sellers responsibility and cost* because there is no guarantee you would be able to legalize building or what it might cost you, any competent Lawyer should advise you the same.


Thanks canoeman. We've discussed this with our lawyer.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

"Then slowly add to place" get advice from outset you'll only get permission to extend depending on current footprint and available footprint determined by allowed building area, piecemeal application increases costs, better to get plans drawn and approved and checking max time allowed for completion of project once started and fees if you need to extend deadlines.

Projects are valid initially for 1 year with a further years extension on application, if work isn't started within that 2 year period your back to applying for a new project

New additions have to comply to current building codes and afraid built by registered builders


----------



## itramsitra (May 7, 2014)

canoeman said:


> Projects are valid initially for 1 year with a further years extension on application, if work isn't started within that 2 year period your back to applying for a new project


That is good to know. Thanks for the information.

I don't know how I would have figured any of this out without you kind folks on this forum! 

:clap2:


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

We were very happy with our engineer, he works out of Caldas so is close. He is a structural engineer and has an architect on his team. He managed our project from beginning to end, including, plans, permission of the camera, seeking, assessing construction bids and finally our habitation license. We were also happy with our builder. His English is excellent. PM me if you would like his info.

Rob makes a very good point about making sure that your selection of architect matches what you want to do.


----------



## Daidub (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi 
Not sure if this helps but I have just taken out a long term rental in Obidos so I can familiarise myself with the area before buying (easy to buy - not so easy to sell if make a mistake - me thinks)
I also am looking to do a renovation project so would be happy to assist for the experience aspect alone.
If you are already over here please pm and we could meet up alternatively we could discuss on line and I could share my contacts who may be able to assist with builders architects lawyers etc


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Daidub it really is a good idea renting before buying. Getting a feel for the place, making friends is what it is all about. Advice from another Dub


----------

